# 27" storm



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

called for 1', woke up to 27"! this was 4 weeks ago


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I love all snow. But, when there is that much, you just know you are going to get stuck. I found you mite as well find somebody who wants to "tag team," both of you go to your driveways and when you get stuck your buddy is there to pull you out. Then you go to your buddies driveways and pull him out when he gets stuck.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

another plow guy was doing that, he had some one follow him on his route,

my dad did not get stuck, 1 driveway we had 5 times were truck almost got stuck. plowed in small chunks of it not very big pushes, he goes should i punch threw now? i go no your going to get stuck lol, i think my dad went out at 4am, when i got up at 7am he was still plowing 3 driveways on our road so i hopped in the truck with him. we got back at 11am and he went off to work. weird thing was some guy was just driving up and down the road, he then parked at my neighbors driveway, then he parked in mine and then another one my dad was plowing. we were like what is this idiot doing out at 9am in a snow storm blocking what were plowing.

worst driveway was my grandpas its on state road, state plows go by like 5 trucks with in 30 minutes (which is good since 5 lane road very busy) my road was not even plowed till 9am one town trucks broke, there was even 2 state trucks stuck.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

"where do i start?" lol


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

my grandpas driveway


----------

